
Ask HN: Early startup – equity to a marketing person? - dimasf
I just recently launched my startup and need a person who would be able to help me to promote it in social media, blogs and through the other channels to basically get more users to sign up. I&#x27;m currently facing the &quot;chicken and the egg&quot; situation where in order to get more users I need more users. So obviously I can&#x27;t pay this person, what is the reasonable percentage of equity should I give out to someone who potentially can become CMO if all goes well?
======
sharemywin
pay for performance. If they do xyz then they get abc.

~~~
dimasf
right, but ideally I'd want someone who would believe in my product and not
just do it for the equity/money... I've read that normally first marketing
people get 1%-3% top, 5% is when this person has a really good "portfolio" and
really knows what he/she is doing...

